# Whitefield Theological Seminary



## joebonni63 (Mar 6, 2015)

I would like to know if this is a good seminary????????????


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 6, 2015)

See:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f55/whitefield-seminary-questions-543/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f55/whitefield-theological-seminary-1775/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f55/whitefield-college-seminary-12703/

Attendance at seminaries that are not accredited by recognized seminary bodies is something one needs to consider based upon one's goals for attending seminary in the first place. Some non-accredited seminaries have graduates now in pulpits that have been accepted by the local session, presbytery, etc. So if ministry is an intended goal one should be speaking with those responsible for your training and education at the local church level.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 6, 2015)

Having known someone well who studied there, Whitefield is extremely rigorous, and will give you a thorough education.

As an example of the kind of work required, my friend had to write chapter summaries of nearly all of Turretin's institutes for his systematics classes.

Whitefield will cost you very little compared to other seminaries, but will require a great deal of study, and is not accredited. The education is well worth the price, but count the cost (time spent in study, and lack of accreditation).

One more factor to consider is that some of the texts that they use are out of print (Werner's Greek Primer, for instance), and will be rather expensive.


----------



## Ben_Ives (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello,

Could I ask which Whitefield you are referring to? I just know there are several.

The only online information about the Whitefield College of the Bible, in Bambridge NI is on Wikipedia. It has no other official page that I'm aware of. Its diplomas are not recognized in a secular capacity, but I know its sister College in the USA, which trains the Free Presbyterian Ministers in the USA is supposed to be accredited. 

I can comment on what I learned at Whitefield College in Northern Ireland if you like?


----------



## Andres (Mar 14, 2015)

Pastor Mark Koller graduated from Whitefield and is a member here on the PB. Pastor Koller is one of the most intelligent, theologically sound, and well-read men I know. I am not kidding. Of course, I don't know if Whitefield gets all the credit for that.


----------



## Ben_Ives (Mar 14, 2015)

Andres said:


> Pastor Mark Koller graduated from Whitefield and is a member here on the PB. Pastor Koller is one of the most intelligent, theologically sound, and well-read men I know. I am not kidding. Of course, I don't know if Whitefield gets all the credit for that.



Sorry, Andres, which Whitefield as there are several?


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 14, 2015)

Ben_Ives said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I ask which Whitefield you are referring to? I just know there are several.
> 
> ...





Ben_Ives said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Pastor Mark Koller graduated from Whitefield and is a member here on the PB. Pastor Koller is one of the most intelligent, theologically sound, and well-read men I know. I am not kidding. Of course, I don't know if Whitefield gets all the credit for that.
> ...





Whitefield Theological Seminary


----------



## Andres (Mar 14, 2015)

TylerRay said:


> Ben_Ives said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



Yes, this is the one.


----------



## matt01 (Mar 14, 2015)

joebonni63 said:


> I would like to know if this is a good seminary?





TylerRay said:


> Whitefield is extremely rigorous, and will give you a thorough education.





Andres said:


> Pastor Mark Koller graduated from Whitefield and...is one of the most intelligent, theologically sound, and well-read men I know.



I have sat under the teaching of two Whitefield (WTS) graduates, and will attest to the soundness of some of the graduates. However, one must consider the other costs associated with attending a non-accredited seminary. While someone who is established in ministry or a member of a denomination/congregation that readily accepts the program as worthwhile for ministry preparation, would probably be able to attend and have the education accepted; others who are either pursuing a call, or serving in less reformed settings might face significant difficulties. 

Consider that men who have pursued accredited degrees other than the M.Div, such as an MAR, MRE, or _M.Div equivalency_ face difficulties in securing (or retaining) calls, so much more the graduate of a program such as WTS.


----------



## joebonni63 (Mar 15, 2015)

matt01 said:


> joebonni63 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know if this is a good seminary?
> ...



thanks guys very helpful and lots of insight amen..........


----------

